# Problem with 240sx, Help appreciated



## CaelanSeth (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a 1989 240 that has been sitting for about two years. (with a nearly empty gas tank) It is very high miles (220,000), but I started it about a year ago and it started and seemed to run fine. It is an auto, I put a new(er) transmission in it. It wouldnt start so I had the fuel pump replaced. It started right up and ran fine, (other than smoking a bit on startup) i drove it about 20 miles just making sure everything was working ok. Then a week later when I was going to get it tagged, it would not start. It starts for about ten seconds, then bogs down and dies if you try and give it any gas. Afterwards it wont start at all unless you try again hours later. It turns overs, and tries to start a little, but other than that, nothing.

I replaced the fuel filter hoping that would be it, but nothing. Unfortunently the car is about 2 hours away from me at my parents house so I dont get too much oppurtunity to tinker and i dont have a manuel which blows.

Also, this is probably a stupid question, but which fuel line is the return line? I pulled the line coming out of the filter, assuming that was the feed line, turned the key and only a drizzle of gas came out. I then pulled the one next to it, which i assumed was the return, and gas came pouring out. Is that right? Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe someone switched the fuel lines going to the input side of the fuel filter. You'll have to trace both lines back to the fuel pump to see which one is which.


----------



## CaelanSeth (Aug 19, 2008)

I was actually thinking that might be the case, but if it were then why would it have started and ran fine for about 20 minutes or so?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Again, while the car sat at your parent's, someone may have tried to fix it and by mistake switched the fuel lines. Just trace the lines to be sure they are connected correctly.

Also check the electrical connections at the fuel pump; in particular, the ground connection.


----------



## CaelanSeth (Aug 19, 2008)

I know for a fact that no one has messed with it, so I can rule that out. Whenever I can make it down next I will check all the connections to the fuel pump and make sure it is working fine. Ill also trace the fuel lines, but again I dont see how they could have been mixed up or else it would not have ran for as long as it did. If its not any of those I am back at square one.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check the distributor and ignition coil. something may be going on under there beneath the cap and rotor.


----------

